# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Feds to Mandate Black Box on all New Cars

## zabster151

http://www.prisonplanet.com/feds-to-...-new-cars.html

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/12/bu.../12toyota.html


The feds will mandate next month that all new cars be fitted with a black box, according to news reports. So-called black boxes record information about speed, seat belt use and brake application.

The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration has been involved in the use of black boxes since their introduction. In 2006, the safety administration encouraged but did not require automobile manufacturers to install the systems and also did not set a single standard for the way data would be recorded, according to the New York Times.

In February, NHTSA administrator David Strickland said the government was considering making the technology mandatory in the wake of recalls of millions of Toyota vehicles. Strickland made the disclosure to a subcommittee hearing by the House Committee on Energy and Commerce.

Now they will make the installation of these device mandatory under federal law. If we are to gauge the reaction of the corporate media, this story is not very important. Outside of industry and technology publications, the story was not reported.

----------


## wmaousley

I can see the benefits of this. I am all for something like this being in my car.

----------


## Twist

I too see the benefits of it. It's not about the benefits of it though, its about how much control other people have over us in making decisions, such as whether to put on a seatbelt. I have no problem with this or any of the other little tiny things that have been happening. Its when you look at the bigger picture where things look Orwellian. I just see some of this stuff going too far. I do see the benefits, but I just don't think that it if it continues on for another 10years that it is gonna be ok. Too late to stop it by then though.

----------


## Times Roman

great. just another gizmo I have to pay for.

and yet another way big brother can watch over me.

you know what's next? insurance companies will ask for access, to deterimine if you are a "bad' driver so they can raise your rates?

Are you ready for that?

----------


## VegasRenegade

These have been on most cars for a number of years now.

----------


## bruary17

Brilliant! 

All for it.

A great way to prevent and monitor unsafe driving. Driving is a privlidge, not a right.

I live on a street where young kids FLY down my road, there are children all over my street playing in their front yards, one of these young, testosterone filled kids loses control of his car and takes out some innocent bystander on my street that would be a horrible tragedy, and now, we may be able to prevent it! Excellent!

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I don't mind this. It would be great if they could plug into the box after an accident and see what really happened. Everyone lies, but data doesn't. 

Surely you don't think anyone has the capability to track the location of every car on the road?

I have often wondered what would happen if they enforced the laws by making it impossible to go faster than the speed limit. Would people complain about rights? Do we even have a right to break a law? I wonder about these things more than the average person because of the cars I own, and the driving that my friends and I do on occasion.

----------


## Panzerfaust

:LOL: 

Nice little serf you are. The cocksuckers take every opportunity to further invade your privacy and you whole heartedly accept it, You are a ****ing serf! Congrats!

----------


## chumpster

> http://www.prisonplanet.com/feds-to-...-new-cars.html
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/12/bu.../12toyota.html
> 
> 
> The feds will mandate next month that all new cars be fitted with a black box, according to news reports. So-called black boxes record information about speed, seat belt use and brake application.
> 
> The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration has been involved in the use of black boxes since their introduction. In 2006, the safety administration encouraged but did not require automobile manufacturers to install the systems and also did not set a single standard for the way data would be recorded, according to the New York Times.
> 
> ...




Yea, the boxes are coming, and not just for law enforcement, also tax compliance. Take battery cars for example. Fast forward 20 years, all cars are battery powered (hyptothecially). Gas taxes have payed for roads, now no one buys gas. Gas tax will be replaced with a mileage and use tax. The first tracking pilot started backin 2001 in Oregon state, as a bit of a demo for tax compliance.

----------


## songdog

They have been wanting to put them in the big trucks.The 18 wheelers for years.This isnt a good thing.Now if you get in a accident.They will pull info from that box.And use it agaist you.Like how long you were driving speed how hard you hit your brakes or if you hit them at all.This isnt about vehiecle saftey its about trying to hang you if something happens.

----------


## Nooomoto

I guess I should be looking into that Chevy Nova SS I've always wanted! Track that, bitches.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I guess I should be looking into that Chevy Nova SS I've always wanted! Track that, bitches.


my first car was a chevelle ss. I wouldnt mind a 65 nova

----------


## Bonaparte

I don't care, so long as they don't start doing this with motorcycles. Then I'll be pissed...

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> These have been on most cars for a number of years now.


this...
I know GM cars have had them for many years....

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I don't care, so long as they don't start doing this with motorcycles. Then I'll be pissed...


 and i'd be in jail

----------


## brad1986

> I can see the benefits of this. I am all for something like this being in my car.


thats anti american!! Its like the goddamn patriat act each year the govt has more and more control over everything we do. I think we should be video survailienced 24-7... dont you see the benefits of that? Thats a communist way of thinking

----------


## brad1986

> Brilliant! 
> 
> All for it.
> 
> A great way to prevent and monitor unsafe driving. Driving is a privlidge, not a right.
> 
> I live on a street where young kids FLY down my road, there are children all over my street playing in their front yards, one of these young, testosterone filled kids loses control of his car and takes out some innocent bystander on my street that would be a horrible tragedy, and now, we may be able to prevent it! Excellent!


Why dont we all walk around with helmets on then? Its these views that are the decline of america! We should ban all r rated movies and violent video games too cuz that might be "for the greater good" And they wonder why gun sales have sky rocketed in america.... the pussification of this country is keeping me packin heat

----------


## brad1986

> Nice little serf you are. The cocksuckers take every opportunity to further invade your privacy and you whole heartedly accept it, You are a ****ing serf! Congrats!


YES! AGREED! How do people not see whats going on here. One more infingment on your rights as an american adult.

----------


## Nooomoto

> Brilliant! 
> 
> All for it.
> 
> A great way to prevent and monitor unsafe driving. Driving is a privlidge, not a right.
> 
> I live on a street where young kids FLY down my road, there are children all over my street playing in their front yards, one of these young, testosterone filled kids loses control of his car and takes out some innocent bystander on my street that would be a horrible tragedy, and now, we may be able to prevent it! Excellent!


I find it hilarious that you believe it's possible to legislate the stupidity out of teenagers.

----------


## Mario L

Hope the insurance goes down cause of this.

----------


## Far from massive

Imagine the payday for the trial lawyers and thier litigous clients....

Remember if you are share 10% of the blame you are also quilty. So some asshole pulls out in front of your car. He is drunk on a sport bike and ran a red light,,, and you Tbone him, now they pull your datastream and find you were going 38 in a 35 zone. Normally no one would have known as the speed was very minor now its indisputable data. Meantime the guy you hit is paralized guess who shares the blame and can now be held liable for his bills that he is unable to pay since his crack smokin ass did not even bother to pay his insurance?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Imagine the payday for the trial lawyers and thier litigous clients....
> 
> Remember if you are share 10% of the blame you are also quilty. So some asshole pulls out in front of your car. He is drunk on a sport bike and ran a red light,,, and you Tbone him, now they pull your datastream and find you were going 38 in a 35 zone. Normally no one would have known as the speed was very minor now its indisputable data. Meantime the guy you hit is paralized guess who shares the blame and can now be held liable for his bills that he is unable to pay since his crack smokin ass did not even bother to pay his insurance?


excellent point

----------


## marcus300

Sounds an excellent idea  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnnyVegas

As a counter point. Having firm data will clear many people accused of wrongdoing. Witnesses are HIGHLY unreliable for not only their memories, but their ability to judge speed. I won't even get into how their testimony is colored by things like race, age and other prejudice.

----------


## zaggahamma

whats that thing progressive is talking about...flash or something you plug into the car

----------


## gixxerboy1

> whats that thing progressive is talking about...flash or something you plug into the car


it plugs into your obd II port. It sends info in the car. Wheel speed. Throttle position. So they can tell how fast you drive. how hard you accelerate. How hard you jam the breaks to stop and how many miles you drive.

I would never sign up for that

----------


## zaggahamma

> it plugs into your obd II port. It sends info in the car. Wheel speed. Throttle position. So they can tell how fast you drive. how hard you accelerate. How hard you jam the breaks to stop and how many miles you drive.
> 
> I would never sign up for that


So be good for someone that is a defensive driver sounds like...no good for me...dont speed much anymore but all that other stuff you mention still in play..lol

----------


## Flagg

Panzer, Zabster, perhaps the pair of you should go take some raw material, go the desert, and build a house next to a water well. Have your own garden to make yourselves self sufficient and fall off the grid. I mean surely everyone else not doing this is a serf, right? That terrible capitalist machine that you both seem to hate, the one letting you post on the net right now, surely needs to be torn down and rebuilt. You realise that the Government isn't watching you now. It's actually far worst. The whole thing is a clusterfvck, blindly stumbling along the illusion the government knows what it is doing, when it clearly doesn't.

----------


## Armykid93

The government should stay out of our lives as much as possible, we dont need another way for them to watch us.

----------


## Misery13

There already in all government vehicles. Which is fine by me. Keeps the Joes from trashing them. But in my POV no thank you.

----------

